# extreme mass flapjack



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

4 scoops oats

4 scoops extreme mass

2 table spoons butter

200g brown sugar

4tea spoons golden syrup

Heat and

Mix in a bowl

Spread in a oven tray

20-25mins @ 150degrees


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

This sounds sooo good, defo gunna try this when back on bulk!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

wow how many calories in that lot sounds tasty tho


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

get big or die trying lol great pic mate im in awe of your culinary skills


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol I do like my cooking and a bit of baking

Been making flapjack for about a year so I've got it proper dialed now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have just put the mix in the oven. Let's see what happens. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Brocky, I want a sample!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I should also get a sample, quite important that people test it for you!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol need to make more even the kids love them!


----------

